# Synchronising my iPhone calendar with Google calendar on my PC



## stickystapylton (Mar 19, 2010)

Neither iPhone nor PC will accept my password, and there appears to be no means to reset it. Grateful for any advice.
Thank you.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

As there is no way of verifying the intent of enquiries re password resetting etc, it is our policy not to give advice. Sorry

Thread is closed


----------

